# Hymer C524 weight confusion



## mjkelly (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi guys,

I have recently bought a Hymer Classic 524. Their are 2 plates on the vehicle states that it is a 3850kg vehicle.

However I have just received back the V5 which states it is a 3500kg vehicle. 
V5 states 

Ducato 15 JTD MWB
motor caravan
PLG
3500KG

I have 2 plates on the vehicle one of them is pop rivetted under the bonnett and has 3850kg stamped on it whilst another Hymer stick on plate near the entrance door also says 3850.

so now I am confused.

Any ideas?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

mjkelly said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have recently bought a Hymer Classic 524. Their are 2 plates on the vehicle states that it is a 3850kg vehicle.
> 
> ...


Yes, take theV5C to the local DVLA office and ask them to amend the Revenue weight to 3850kg. It may help if you have already amended the weight on the notification of change section of the V5 and you have photos of the two weight plates. They could insist on seeing the vehicle but is not likely. You will move into the PHGV taxation class.


----------



## mjkelly (Jun 20, 2010)

After trawling though the documentation I discover form the tyre sizes (16") and from the tyre pressures it is probably a Fiat Ducato 18 not a 15. 

How could Hymer get this so wrong on the initial registration?

Also if it is rated at a 3500kg my daughter can drive it cos she passed her test after 1997. however I have no idea where I stand with this legally now.

It has been running round with this anomaly for 5 years.

Am i obliged to re plate it or change the V5 or leave it as it is. i suppose I better start re reading the various manuals etc I bought!


----------



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

*Hymer C524 weight*

It will have been down rated when new for licence reasons , to up rate it you will need a certifice of conformity for the new weight .


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I agree with the above post, it looks like the van was rated at 3850 kg when new and has been reclassified at 3500 kg for licence reasons. The stamped plate under the bonnet is usually the plate at manufacture, not a upgraded mark.

Charlie


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Hymer C524 weight*



bendog said:


> It will have been down rated when new for licence reasons , .


Not according to the Hymer [final] weight plate.

The first thing is to decide whether he wants a 3500kg vehicle or a 3850kg one. When that has been decided the course of action becomes clearer. 
One thing for sure is that if his Daughter is driving it, and the Hymer plate is 3850kg, then a Police Officer could decide she is not licenced to do so. This could lead to a summons where it would be up to the court to decide if there was a case to answer, taking into account the V5C Revenue Weight and the PLG Vehicle Duty band.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Just out of interest, what does it weigh when you are loaded and ready for a trip (including people)?

David


----------



## mjkelly (Jun 20, 2010)

b16duv said:


> Just out of interest, what does it weigh when you are loaded and ready for a trip (including people)?
> 
> David


I will know that next week when i get the family loaded and down to the local weighbridge. Which was always the plan.

Spoke to the last owner and they have not re licensed it just took it as it came from Hymer. However they were an older couple and generaly only them 2 moved about in it meeting family at the site.

I will read up and get my head around the implications of upgrading it or leaving it as it is depending on the weighbridge results.


----------

